

What type are you? - arch_hunter
http://www.pentagram.com/what-type-are-you/

======
arch_hunter
The Password is 'character.' Sorry for not including that the first time!

Despite my general dislike for all the "What -x- are you?" questionares, I
found this to be very well done. I am not sure I fully agree with the typeface
it chose for me, but the presentation was excelent.

------
darkxanthos
I don't know how to use this... It says my password is incorrect. How do I get
the "correct" one?

